# orange peels?



## NoGainNoLoss (Apr 20, 2006)

Does putting peices of orange peels on your plant really help it? and if so u just put the peels on top of the dirt just sitting thier?


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

an orange peel in your growing medium will only rot and produce mold/fungus. Therer is no possibility of it "helping it"...


----------

